# Discuss Spring 2015 Anime



## pxl.otter (Apr 6, 2015)

The Spring 2015 Anime Season has arrived! 

List of Anime To-Be-Aired and Have-Already-Aired

What are you guys looking forward to? What were your 1st impressions of some first episodes? :grin:


----------



## yell0w_f0x (Apr 6, 2015)

Stuff I'm looking forward to:

Danna ga Nani wo itteiru ka wakaranai Ken 2 sure me cuz I watched the first season and it was nice

Re kan looks good tho I'm skeptical cuz after watching the first episode I think this is going to be yuri. I dunno. Too early to tell but yeah. 

Shoukugeki no soma cuz food porn. Yeah..

Kyoukai no rinne looks interesting. Haven't seen the first episode yet but I'll be looking forward to see how this goes. 

Owari no seraph looks nice. Seems kinda predictable but we'll see how this goes.

Fate stay night goes without saying

Kekkai sensen looks interesting enough. I'll also be keeping an eye on this

Arslan senki cuz this took the spot for nanatsu  no taizai.  Which I liked . So I dunno. Basically the only reason I'm gonna watch this but yeah. Looks cool. 

Kaitou  joker cuz I need my fix of fun quirky anime

Ace no Dia cuz baseball. Love baseball.

Hibike euphonium.  K on in brass instruments. 

Digimon adventure tri because hey digimon. Also my childhood grew up well. 

Haven't read the manga of any if these series if there are any so yeah. 

And there are some that pique my interest. So I'm not sure if I'm gonna see those yet. But we'll see.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Apr 7, 2015)

Digimon will be a mixed bag and Robot Girls Z+ will have Mazinkasier.

That's it.


----------

